# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > Silverlight > سوال: لزوم نصب IIS در استفاده از وب سرویس ؟؟ فوری

## Tintirio

*با سلام خدمت همه ی دوستان برنامه نویس..
راستش من تو پروژم به یک وب سرویس وصل میشم اما error 
crossdomin میده فایل crossdomain رو هم اضافه کردم به روت سایت اما باز همون error رو میده.. روی سیستم من IIS نصب نیست میخواستم ببینم میتونه مشکل از اون باشه ؟؟*

----------


## sunn789

سلام دوست عزیز تا جایی که من میدونم قبل از نصب ویژال بهتره که شما iis رو نصب کنی تا بعد از نصب دچار مشکل نشی من تا به حال نشده که پروژه رو بویسم بدون نصب IIS به  هر حال شما نیاز دارید که پروژه رو طرف خودتون کمپایل کنید و سپس اون رو روی وب Upload  کنید 
این بود اطلاعات ناقص من

----------


## Tintirio

> سلام دوست عزیز تا جایی که من میدونم قبل از نصب ویژال بهتره که شما iis رو نصب کنی تا بعد از نصب دچار مشکل نشی من تا به حال نشده که پروژه رو بویسم بدون نصب IIS به  هر حال شما نیاز دارید که پروژه رو طرف خودتون کمپایل کنید و سپس اون رو روی وب Upload  کنید 
> این بود اطلاعات ناقص من


راستش من تازه کارم تو قسمت وب تا حالا برنامه های ویندوزی مینوشتم..
این که بتونم خروجی فایل Xap سیلورلایت رو چطوری روسایت قرار بدم و چطور اونو تو adress bar اینترنت اکسپلورر صدا بزنم تا سایتی که ساختم رو نمایش بده رو موندم ؟؟

----------


## sunn789

خوب شما لازمه قبل از نصب ویژوال IIS  رو نصب کرده باشید که کار سختی نیست اما دوم اینکه شما نیاز نیست فایل Xap  رو صدا بزنید فقط کافیه پروژه تون رو اول توی کامپیوتر خودتون Publish  کنید و انوقت روی وب Upload  کنید به همین سادگی 
اما اینکه وب شما سیلورلایت رو پشتیبانی کنه و وضعیت نام صفحه اول مشخص باشه از طریق کنترل پنلی که دارید

----------


## Tintirio

> خوب شما لازمه قبل از نصب ویژوال IIS  رو نصب کرده باشید که کار سختی نیست اما دوم اینکه شما نیاز نیست فایل Xap  رو صدا بزنید فقط کافیه پروژه تون رو اول توی کامپیوتر خودتون Publish  کنید و انوقت روی وب Upload  کنید به همین سادگی 
> اما اینکه وب شما سیلورلایت رو پشتیبانی کنه و وضعیت نام صفحه اول مشخص باشه از طریق کنترل پنلی که دارید



ببینین این سایتی که من نوشتم الان اون فایل html ای که خود پروژه درست میکنه رو کلیک میکنم صفحه ی لود سیلورلایت باز میشه اما از اون صفحه رد نمیشه یعنی سایت من بالا نمیاد.. اما تو یه پروژه ی دیگه وقتی اون صفحه html رو کلیک میکنم تو اینترنت اکسپلورر بازش میکنه این مشکل از چیه؟؟
و یه چیز دیگه اینکه اگه همون صفحه ی html با فایل xap رو داخل سرور هاستم بزارم و از اونجا صفحه ی html رو صدا بزنم سایت بالا میاد ..؟آخه الان پاپلیش کردم error داد

----------


## sunn789

گنگ بود اما چند تا مطلب معمولاً اگه تو تعریف style و یا جایی static resource  رو اشتباه ارجا بدین و در مجموع تو کد xaml  اشتباه کنید و یا اشتباه در Xaml  به نحوی باشه که کمپایلر نتونه تشخیص بده این جوری صفحه شما بالا نمییاد .
اون خطا هم که فرموده بودین بفرمایید بویسید شاید بتونم کمک کنم

----------


## Tintirio

> گنگ بود اما چند تا مطلب معمولاً اگه تو تعریف style و یا جایی static resource  رو اشتباه ارجا بدین و در مجموع تو کد xaml  اشتباه کنید و یا اشتباه در Xaml  به نحوی باشه که کمپایلر نتونه تشخیص بده این جوری صفحه شما بالا نمییاد .
> اون خطا هم که فرموده بودین بفرمایید بویسید شاید بتونم کمک کنم


این مثال رو ببینید
http://code.msdn.microsoft.com/Getti...F-RIA-1469cbe2

مثلا این برنامه رو که با سیلورلایت نوشته شده رو نمیتونم publish کنم ...
اگه میشه نحوه ی پاپلیش و کلا قرار دادن همچین مثالی رو روی یک هاست تا بشه اونو تو اینترنت نشون داد رو برام کامل بگین ... بخدا خیلی گیر کردم وقتم دیگه داره تموم میشه لنگ اینم ... شاید سوالای من مبتدی باشه و بخدا برای من الان این همه چیزه ؟؟؟ :گریه:

----------


## sunn789

شما فقط کافیه روی پروژه ای که پسوند web  داره راست کلیک کنید و گزینه publish رو انتخاب کنید اونوقت از منوی باز شو گزینه pulish method   باید file system  رو انتخاب کنید و بعد یک مکان برای publish  انتخاب کنید و بعد گزینه publish  رو بزنی الان شما یک پوشه دارید که داخلش فایلهای اماده بر روی وب سرور رو دارید 
حالا با یک نرم افزارpublisher  به هاست وصل شو و اطلاعات این پوشه رو داخل هاست بزار اگر در تنظیمان کنترل پنل default.aspx  رو در لیست ایندکسها داشته باشید زمانی مه در ادرس بار نام دامنه رو وارد میکنید خود به خود وب سایت شما بالا میاد

اگه باز هم مشکل داشتید من در خدمتم

----------


## Tintirio

> شما فقط کافیه روی پروژه ای که پسوند web  داره راست کلیک کنید و گزینه publish رو انتخاب کنید اونوقت از منوی باز شو گزینه pulish method   باید file system  رو انتخاب کنید و بعد یک مکان برای publish  انتخاب کنید و بعد گزینه publish  رو بزنی الان شما یک پوشه دارید که داخلش فایلهای اماده بر روی وب سرور رو دارید 
> حالا با یک نرم افزارpublisher  به هاست وصل شو و اطلاعات این پوشه رو داخل هاست بزار اگر در تنظیمان کنترل پنل default.aspx  رو در لیست ایندکسها داشته باشید زمانی مه در ادرس بار نام دامنه رو وارد میکنید خود به خود وب سایت شما بالا میاد
> 
> اگه باز هم مشکل داشتید من در خدمتم




خیلی ممنون که وقت گذاشتین برای من تونستم پاپلیش بکنم  واقعا ممنونم نمیدونم چطور ازتون تشکر کنم :تشویق: 
من فردا اینو میزارمش رو هاست اشالله که جواب بده فقط فردا شاید باز مزاحمتون بشم :لبخند:  :چشمک: ... بازم ممنون

----------


## sunn789

فقط من دوباره یاد اوری کنم که هاست شما دات نت 4  و همچنین silverlight 4  رو پشتیبانی کنه

----------


## d_derakhshani

احتیاجی به نصب IIS اصلا نیست و در هنگام برنامه نویسی وجود IIS تاثیری روی کار شما نداره. StartUp Project به احتمال زیاد روی پروژه Silverlight ایه که باید روی Web باشه. اگه مشکل از این مورد نیست comment بذار تا موارد دیگه رو هم بگم.

----------


## kambiz486

با سلام من یه پروژه سیلورلایت دارم و برای ارتباط با دیتابیس یه وب سرویس نوشتم. توی ویژوال استدیو همه چیز درسته و وقتی اجرا می کنم همه چیز خوب کار میکنه. ولی چجوری باید این پروژه رو روی iis بزارم؟ من از همون روش پابلیش به صورت File System استفاده کردم ولی زمانی که می خوام پروژه رو از روی iis  اجرا کنم خطای زیر رو میده خواهش می کنم کمک کنید. ممنون
*HTTP Error 403.14 - Forbidden*

*The Web server is configured to not list the contents of this  directory.*

----------


## sunn789

سلام
ادرس وب سایت رو میشه لطف بفرمایید و یا اینکه یه عکس از پروژه

----------


## kambiz486

پروژم به صورت local هست هنوز روی وب پابلیش نشده. می خوام روی یه سیستم بنده خدایی iis راه بندازم تا بتونه باهاش به صورت تستی کار کنه.

----------


## sunn789

ببینید این که گفتم یه عکس از sulotion بذارید این که ببنیم کل پروژه رو چه جوری config کردین من خودم خوندن اطلاعات از بانک رو با RIA  انجام میدم ,و webservice  و تا به حال به این مشکل برنخوردم 
اگه بتونم کمک کنم خوشحال خواهم شد

----------


## kambiz486

می تونید آیدی یاهوتون رو بدید؟

----------


## sunn789

سلام معمولاً تو این پروژه ها بانک اطلاعاتی رو که شما از sql  استفاده کردین یعنی یک هاست باید تهیه کنید که sql رو پشتیبانی کنه خوب برای این بانک دو تا راه حل دارید . اول اینکه مستقیم بانک رو روی هاست بسازید و دم اینکه بانک رو روی کامپیوتر خودتون ایجاد کنید و و با استفاده از نرم sql  بانک رو پابلیش کنید ، استفاده ازsql express  به نظرم کاردرستی نیست چون اگه چند تا کاربر به بانکتون وصل شن سرعت دسترسی پایین خواهد اومد. 
اما در باره انتشار پروژه روی sulotion راست کلیک کنید و publish رو انتخاب کنبد و پروژه رو روی هارد خودتون publish کنید بعد با استفاده از نرم افزار های ftp  اون رو روی هاست upload کنید 
اگه هاست برای silverlight  مشکلی نداشتی باشه تمامه 
اگه باز مشکل داشتین من در خدمتم

----------


## mmbayati

سلام *sunn789 عزیز.ممنون از راهنماییتون.میشه یه لطفی کنید و اول نحوه قرار دادن پروژه رو در IIS ویندوز توضیح بدید.من از ویندوز 7 استفاده میکنم و در ضمن میخوام از IIS 6 استفاده کنم و sql server 2005 چون هاستی که خریدم این امکانات رو داره!
*

----------


## mmbayati

راستی یه سوال دیگه :من باید sql server رو با username و password نصب میکردم؟‍!چون مثل اینکه وقتی بخوام بانک رو روی هاست بذارم،connection string ام حتما باید با username و pass باشه!

----------


## sunn789

سلام 
نمیدونم درست راهنمایی میکنم یا نه اما قرار دادن پروژه در IIS  هاست یا IIS  ویندوز کامپیوتر خودتون چون اگه تو کامپیوتر خودتون اجرا میشه که شما مشکل ندارید میمونه انتقال به هاست اینکه هاست شما احتمالاً ویندوز سرور 2003 و یا 2008 هست فرقی برای شما نمیکنه تا جایی که من میدونم اما فقط کافیه یک نرم افزار مدیریت سایت که گرون هم نیست مثل Smart FTP و یا CuteFtp رو داشته باشی و رو هاست هم مشخص باشه که تویکدوم پوشه باید اپلود کنی که این اطلاعات رو باید از همون کمپانی که هاست خریدی بپرسی اما برای sql  بهتره که توی sql  یه کاربر به نام همون کاربری که روی سرور اس کیو ال تعریف کردی تعریف کنی و امنیت ش رو هم تنظیم کنی اونوقت میتونی از قسمت publish اس کیو ال سرور کامپیوتر خودت استفاده کنی و روی هاستی که اس کیو ال داری publish کنی که یه Wizard  داره و کمک میکنه به publish  بانک شما البته بهتره از همون اول اطلاعات رو رویه هاست طراحی کنی
باز هم اگه من جایی اشتباه کردم و یا درست ندونستم بفرمایید تا با کمک هم حلش کنیم

----------

